# Completely white cockatiel



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, one of my tiels "Gracie" is completely white, no other color. Does anyone know how rare this really is? Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does she have red eyes or black eyes?

if black eyes, its not that common because this is a clear pied.

red eyes is a whiteface lutino. while not common as other mutations, its not what i would call "rare"


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for responding so fast! She has black eyes just like my male Lutino does.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The eye color of adult lutinos can be deceptive. All lutinos have red eyes - if the bird has a normal brown/black eye it's a clear pied, not a lutino. But most adult lutinos have a dark red eye that looks like a brown/black eye under ordinary lighting conditions. If you can get your bird under a bright light you might be able to see whether the eyes are actually red.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a collage to help determine eye color... The same would apply to a solid white cockatiel.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the help...i used the light and they appear to be dark brown. I didn't see the reddish color of my Lutinos in hers....so I dunno for sure what to think. She is really beautiful regardless so I guess it really dosent matter. I was just curious.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds more likely she is a clear pied  when you take pictures with the flash on, is there any red reflection?


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure yet as we havent taken any flash pics yet. We just got her because her previous owner passed away suddenly. I will certainly post some pics of her and my male Lutino "Piper" asap. Thanks once again for all of the great advice everyone, I know for sure I joined a great bunch of people who also love tiels as much as I do!


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm just wondering my white faced pied male has deep blue coloured eyes. Is this the norm?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the pied gene can influence eye colour, especially when mixed with lutino.. blue eyes are common in lutino pieds and lutino split pieds...


can you post a photo of your bird?


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can try but they eye colour never comes up in photos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

try taking photos in front of a well lit window, no flash  get a photo from the side the light is coming from, so you get a bright face, not a silhouette.


----------



## ifsot (Jul 27, 2012)

*one on my cockatiels is all white*

hi new here have 3 tiels spike a boy 18 month old wants to sit with me or the wife all the time , kitty a girl 10 years old does not like to do much except wake us up in the morning and then there is woody hes about 18 month old too hes all white and does have red eyes only thing is maybe we are thinking now hes not a boy he acts a lot like kitty does not talk or whistle songs but does churp a lot and sometimes he walks up and down a perch bent over and chucking to himself so i dont know how to tell if hes a boy or girl .


----------

